# what would you do



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

I was in a knitting shop,when a older lady.It seems that she was in a class there. She had made a sweater for her grandchild,She needed to sew it togehter.The lady said she could not help her as it was not her day.There was no one in the shop but me. The lady was very upset as her family was coming for a visit,she wanted to give the sweater then. I did not buy the yarn that i was going to buy. She lost a 125.00 sale. I waited outside for the lady,i said if she wanted to i could show her how. She was very happy that i did, so the shop lost 2 customers WHAT WOULD TIU HAVE DONE? happy knittingl


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OMG! what store where you in?

I would have helped her right there in the shop, regardless of protest!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

You did exactly the right thing! I think I'd also send an email to the shop You'd like to think that all knitters are wonderful helpful people, but unfortunately not (just most of them are).
Jan


----------



## butterscotch555 (Feb 7, 2012)

I would have done the same thing, being helpful to anyone for any reason is always the best choice, it takes so little time and effort, most of the time, and not only does the person you helped go away feeling better but you do too!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

butterscotch555 said:


> I would have done the same thing, being helpful to anyone for any reason is always the best choice, it takes so little time and effort, most of the time, and not only does the person you helped go away feeling better but you do too!


Ditto!!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

hi it was a store nj


----------



## Ronniej (Mar 8, 2012)

I would have offered to help her right there in the store. I would not return there either. That was really rude of them.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

I would have helped her. I hope you send an email to the shop owner or assistant who was so rude, explaining that she has lost your business because of what happened. How much time would it have taken to sew a baby sweater together?


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I would agree, send an email and is no email address I would make a phone call and let them know. I have found that here also with the LYS, if you aren't a regular customer they shy away from you. The last time I was there to buy some buttons for a sweater (bought the yarn there) I waited to be helped until they finished their chatting around the table and they finally acknowledged I was there. They saw me walk in and the store isn't very big.
Never went back there again. The people are just to rude that run the store.


----------



## bethieann74 (Jul 8, 2011)

It sounds like a store I have heard about in Clinton, NJ. I wont even go in there....I will travel 3 times as far into Pennsylvania to a yarn shop.


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

You did the right thing! What a nice thing to do!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I would have sat right down and helped her right there. I think what you did was even better... avoiding a conflict in the store. Good for you! You should hold your head up high and be proud of yourself.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I applaud you for doing exactly what you did! Knitters are generally kind-hearted people who are more than happy to encourage and assist others in any way they can. Your new friend thought she was exactly the right place to do just that! I'm so glad you were there and willing to help her out.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Ronniej said:


> I would have offered to help her right there in the store. I would not return there either. That was really rude of them.


I completely agree!


----------



## Itsybitsyknitts (Jul 6, 2011)

I agree you did the right thing.I have been buying from a local store x 20 years.I have participated in knitting challenges that they run.I am a speed knitter so they always want me on their team. I decided to teach children to knit at the local school (free) and asked for donation from the store...they declined.i spend on average 80 - 100 dollars a month in store....they can never remember my name...I now buy on line....sad to say I feel used. some store owners are only in it for the money.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I would have done nearly everything you did, but I would have taken the lady to the local coffee shop and sat down with a nice cup of coffee or tea whilst I was sewing up. Good on you for helping her out. Let these basket cases know how disgusted all the KPers are at their lack of compassion to help the old lady.


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

I would have used the counter to help her, I also would have made a display of putting my yarn back. I probably would have said something to the employee as well...I have given to much customer service and care to people over the last 35 years, I expect the same and so should everyone else. At the very least contact the owner...


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Sad that it happens too many times.

That sort of thing makes me not want to be in the environment.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I too would have offered to help her right then and there. "I think it is great that you remained there and did help her"


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> OMG! what store where you in?
> 
> I would have helped her right there in the shop, regardless of protest!


Same here! Shame on the shop!


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

I would have helped her too - how could you not?
The store lady should be ashamed - and she should be made aware that her attitude is very bad for business !!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I would have done exactly what you did, only i would have told the shop person exactly what i thought of her lack of service.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

That was very sweet of you to help a stranger in need. Sometimes people can be so uncaring of others.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm not surprised you did that as all KP people are so kind. There seem to be very few wool shops in my part of the UK so I am very fortunate to have one nearby and they couldn't be more helpful and friendly. I go there even when I know I can get it more cheaply on line and it's not because I can afford to pay more.


----------



## errjan46 (May 23, 2011)

Lorraine, I believe you you did the right thing. good on you. We must remember the old saying "What goes around, comes around", The shop assistant will have her day!...Janine


----------



## CapricornKnits (Mar 28, 2012)

Good for you! You did the right thing and helped to restore that woman's faith in the knitting community. I don't understand people like the woman in the store. If you love the craft, wouldn't you want to share as much as possible with others? You earned good karma and "paid it forward."


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Just the same as you...honestly! some stores are so bad with their lack of mannners. We have LYS where the owner and her staff are so rude that I have not gone back to them in almost a year.


lorraine magee said:


> I was in a knitting shop,when a older lady.It seems that she was in a class there. She had made a sweater for her grandchild,She needed to sew it togehter.The lady said she could not help her as it was not her day.There was no one in the shop but me. The lady was very upset as her family was coming for a visit,she wanted to give the sweater then. I did not buy the yarn that i was going to buy. She lost a 125.00 sale. I waited outside for the lady,i said if she wanted to i could show her how. She was very happy that i did, so the shop lost 2 customers WHAT WOULD TIU HAVE DONE? happy knittingl


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

lorraine magee said:


> I was in a knitting shop,when a older lady.It seems that she was in a class there. She had made a sweater for her grandchild,She needed to sew it togehter.The lady said she could not help her as it was not her day.There was no one in the shop but me. The lady was very upset as her family was coming for a visit,she wanted to give the sweater then. I did not buy the yarn that i was going to buy. She lost a 125.00 sale. I waited outside for the lady,i said if she wanted to i could show her how. She was very happy that i did, so the shop lost 2 customers WHAT WOULD TIU HAVE DONE? happy knittingl


I would have done the same as you, and I would have concidered it my good deed for the day, I try and do at least one a day xx


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

You are a person after my own heart! congratulations on what you did, I would have done the same.


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

I thought that was what knitting was all about, helping one another, congratulations on what you did.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

just that. Why give your business to unhelpful sales people. Good on you for helping that lady with her sewing up. Its just the sort of thing I hope I would have the courage to do. Step forward when someone needs help. Not many people seem to do it nowadays

God Bless 

Janet


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

lorraine magee said:


> I was in a knitting shop,when a older lady.It seems that she was in a class there. She had made a sweater for her grandchild,She needed to sew it togehter.The lady said she could not help her as it was not her day.There was no one in the shop but me. The lady was very upset as her family was coming for a visit,she wanted to give the sweater then. I did not buy the yarn that i was going to buy. She lost a 125.00 sale. I waited outside for the lady,i said if she wanted to i could show her how. She was very happy that i did, so the shop lost 2 customers WHAT WOULD TIU HAVE DONE? happy knittingl


I would have helped her too, but I would have said so in the store, in front of the sales staff. And then made a classy exit.


----------



## logicfrog1 (Mar 6, 2012)

I would of done the same thing. When I was working at Michaels I helped many people but my favorite was the lady who wanted to repair the afghan she made for her daughters wedding and she was worried I couldn't help her because she was left handed she was truley suprised to find I am a true amberdextrious person when we finished she signed up for the next advanced class


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

You did the 'right' thing but, more importantly, the kind and generous and empathetic thing. Thank you for your kindess.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

lorraine magee said:


> I was in a knitting shop,when a older lady.It seems that she was in a class there. She had made a sweater for her grandchild,She needed to sew it togehter.The lady said she could not help her as it was not her day.There was no one in the shop but me. The lady was very upset as her family was coming for a visit,she wanted to give the sweater then. I did not buy the yarn that i was going to buy. She lost a 125.00 sale. I waited outside for the lady,i said if she wanted to i could show her how. She was very happy that i did, so the shop lost 2 customers WHAT WOULD TIU HAVE DONE? happy knittingl


Even more importantly, Lorraine, you said you showed her how to do it herself. That way she will have the knowledge for the future. Thank you.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

OOOOOOO that makes me so very angry! I would've said right there " come on, Ma'am I'll help you. Let's go to the table." (or wherever) I would have shown her right IN the store....no questions about it..!


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

I would have done the same as you, except I would have stayed in the store, sat at a table with her and then told the shop person they lost a customer when I left.

Good karma coming to you!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I always thought that Customer Service was suppose to be #1 as this is what keeps the customer happy if it's good and they come back often. The owner of this establishment was completely off base.


----------



## yellowrose741 (Mar 3, 2011)

You did great. Perhaps I am a bit more assertive tho. I would not have waited outside for her. I would have walked up right in front of the salesperson, turned to the older lady and said "Every day is my day. Please let me help you" If I was having a particularly bold day I might have added "I can also tell you of some yarn shops that would be happy to help you in the future" I mean what the heck, if you aren't going back to that shop might as well leave them with a red face !!! What is the sales person going to do, tell the manager? Wouldn't that be the coup de gras if you could let the manager know what had transpired. Of course, this is just me. )


lorraine magee said:


> I was in a knitting shop,when a older lady.It seems that she was in a class there. She had made a sweater for her grandchild,She needed to sew it togehter.The lady said she could not help her as it was not her day.There was no one in the shop but me. The lady was very upset as her family was coming for a visit,she wanted to give the sweater then. I did not buy the yarn that i was going to buy. She lost a 125.00 sale. I waited outside for the lady,i said if she wanted to i could show her how. She was very happy that i did, so the shop lost 2 customers WHAT WOULD TIU HAVE DONE? happy knittingl


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

I think your choice of action was classy and kind and right on!


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

I too would have done the same thing. Good for you!!!!!


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

nuttyknitter i would have done exactly what you said i have no patience with someone so rude and to me that was rude it wouldn't have hurt to help this person


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

You were her Knitting Guardian Angel! So sweet of you to help her. And how short-sighted of the LYS lady. Being helpful is a sure way to attract and keep good customers!


----------



## diane69 (Aug 29, 2011)

Good for  you! You showed kindness and compassion-the love of Christ- always a good thing.So too bad no one taught the employees the art of customer service.
Diane


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

I only hope that you left the unpurchased yarn on the counter so the employee would know how much her refusal cost.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Itsybitsyknitts said:


> I agree you did the right thing.I have been buying from a local store x 20 years.I have participated in knitting challenges that they run.I am a speed knitter so they always want me on their team. I decided to teach children to knit at the local school (free) and asked for donation from the store...they declined.i spend on average 80 - 100 dollars a month in store....they can never remember my name...I now buy on line....sad to say I feel used. some store owners are only in it for the money.


OMG! That's just awful. Glad you are boycotting the store and buying elsewhere.


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

lorraine magee said:


> hi it was a store nj


I, too, live in NJ. Could you PM me the name of the store or just the town? If I use that store, I will make it known to my 2 knitting groups!

I admire what you did. The sales person could easily have helped her and excused herself if she needed to help another customer. If this happened to me, I would copy this KP thread and bring it or send it to the store's owner. Let them see how other knitters feel about what happened.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

I would have done the same thing as well. Shame on that other lady. She would have had a customer for life. I guess its not in everyone's nature to help. It comes naturally to me because I clean for a lot of elderly people. They always need help with one thing or another. Good for you. That lady was lucky you were there.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

oh you did the right thing...good for you.. how nice of you.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I was in JoAnns one day and this lady could find no one to help her. I gladly answered all her questions she had about knitting and she was so grateful. To me it is just common courtsey to help.Good for you.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I was in JoAnns one day and this lady could find no one to help her. I gladly answered all her questions she had about knitting and she was so grateful. To me it is just common courtsey to help.Good for you.


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

I would also have voiced my opinion to the person working in the store!

Linda


----------



## ThorPepper (Jan 24, 2012)

I would also contact the manager and let them know why they lost 2 customers. Owner/manager should know this. A lot of potential income is being lost adding in word of mouth. Bad in today's economy. You did a wonderful thing.


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

I agree with you 100% - I strongly feel if someone in a store doesn't treat me nice or if they are especially kind and helpful, I always try to tell the store manager because I feel if they don't know, they can't fix it. Then I will give the store another chance - to see if the problem has been fixed.

Random Acts of Kindness - A wonderful thing!


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

Probaly the same thing. I had that happen to me. i had purchased $125.00 worth of yarn to make a sweater, and I had a question about the pattern I was making. The shop owner told me to leave it with her, and she would look at it and figure it out. She said she had "customers" to wait on and didn't have the time. I guess we know why she went out of business. I think you did the right thing to help that poor woman, and I hope you told her about KP. She can get lots of help here! It's so nice to see someone cares about another!


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

lorraine magee said:


> I waited outside for the lady, i said if she wanted to i could show her how.


I would have done the same thing. Some shops seem to have very funny rules.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

lorraine magee said:


> I waited outside for the lady, i said if she wanted to i could show her how.


I would have done the same thing. Some shops seem to have very funny rules.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> I have found that here also with the LYS, if you aren't a regular customer they shy away from you. The last time I was there to buy some buttons for a sweater (bought the yarn there) I waited to be helped until they finished their chatting around the table and they finally acknowledged I was there. They saw me walk in and the store isn't very big.
> Never went back there again. The people are just to rude that run the store.


My LYS is the same way. I have a gift cert for that store from DH. I went in to spend it. Nobody said anything to me until I was at the till. I will be looking for another shop.


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, I would have told her right there in the shop.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I would have done the same as you, however I would then have gone home and sent a letter to the owner of the shop. Our country has gone from being a manufacturing country to one where the majority of our jobs are customer service oriented. For any store to survive they must provide good customer service. For a specialty store, such as the local yarn shop, customer service must be above average. I'm sure the owner would love knowing what type of service is being provided in their store and that not only did they lose 2 customers that one day, but that you have been telling your story to others which could cause them further loss of business. Word of mouth is the best advertising anyone can receive and no owner wants to hear that the word around town is pulling business away from them.


----------



## vicki143 (Mar 13, 2012)

I used to own a shop and I would have fired anyone who treated a customer like that. (they would not have been working for me in the first place!!) The helping customer would have been offered a job and the offended customer would have been given enough yarn to make another project. This is absolutely horrible and I think the helping customer did a great thing - today I would have done the same thing and done it IN the store


----------



## karen7 (Mar 6, 2011)

I would have been more than happy to offer help to that woman. I also would have let the yarn shop know it was "NOT MY DAY" to spend a small fortune on a big sale....nor would it ever be in the future.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

you did the right thing. i would have done it loudly (in my opera voice) IN the shop and advised the person and the manager (if they were two different people) that they had immediately lost two customers and any one else i could find to tell about the horrible treatment of their customers. 
also call the local better business bureau and a local newspaper or television news show that does puff pieces (almost all do).


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I have to say that the previous LYS here was referred to as Snobby Lobby, and I felt a little uncomfortable the first few times I went in there. After a fee visits, it was more comfortable. The newest store made me feel the same way. The first time I went in I was in the middle of a project and went in to see if they carried the same type of yarn. She said no. I asked if she had something I could use instead, and she said, "well, Brown Sheep has such a different hand." I then asked where her bulky yarn was and she pointed to a corner and said "over there." I wanted to reach over the counter and squeeze her neck! And she wasn't one of those snobby looking/acting people. She just didn't seem to know the meaning of customer service. I went in about a month later and someone else was there who did.


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh yes - I quit a yarn shop for rudeness several years ago.I had been a frequent customer and they knew me by name. One morning I was there (several miles away) four minutes before they opened. The OWNER looked through the door and held up four fingers to tell me I should wait that long. Forget that. I left and have not been back.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

"I would have helped her right there in the shop, regardless of protest!"

I agree. I would have helped her right then too. There are usually tables to sit around for the classes. I would have sat right down and helped her, THEN walked out WITHOUT a purchase. This constitutes a snob of some sort, I think. That's just contrary to common sense! If someone needs help in any way, shouldn't we just help them? Isn't that a part of our humanness?

I wonder if they get commission or something and would be cutting into someone else's pay if they helped on "not their day". Can't really figure it out!


----------



## Eileen E (Jan 2, 2012)

Kindness is a BLESSING!


----------



## Eileen E (Jan 2, 2012)

Kindness is a BLESSING!
Thank you


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> OMG! what store where you in?
> 
> I would have helped her right there in the shop, regardless of protest!


Me too! and you can bet I'd never set foot in that shoppe again and I'd make sure they knew it and why.


----------



## adl (May 25, 2011)

Way to go , you did the right thing. How could the shop stay open with that kind of attidude?


----------



## billb1946 (Nov 23, 2011)

Good for you. I guess that store has so much business ( they were so busy that day) that they just don't care if they loose a few customers. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

First, I hope I'd smile at the lady who needed help and offer my expertise, limited though it is. I'd make my offer in a clear voice with a hard eye for the rude, lazy clerk.

May I suggest this e-mail to the yarn shop owner?
Letter to XYZ Yarn Shop Owner:

Dear Sir: [Description of who, what, where, when here].
You get what you pay for. If you want quality help, hire smart, talented, courteous, industrious people. Make sure they understand and support your company's objectives and pay them well. Rude, lazy, non-caring clerical staff results in lost sales, lost customers who bad-mouth the business, and potential business failure. Don't hesitate to fire persons who don't add to the value of your business in a positive way. Very truly yours, etc.

A hard line which sounds cruel, to be sure, but if an employee is hurting the business, why keep them? AND how long must we paying customers put up with lazy, rude, uncooperative staff in businesses? It's past time to demand respect and at the very least, common courtesy for the outrageous prices we are paying for goods and services these days.
[Stepping down from the soapbox now]


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I have to go back to the original post, which said the customer appeared to be in a class there. I have to look at both sides and think that maybe the person working was an employee, not the owner, and under orders. As in, the owner didn't want class people to get any help outside class hours. So, I still would have been shocked that the employee/person couldn't help, would absolutely have helped her any way I could (at the store's table), and then would most likely have never gone back. I can't support an establishment with such an attitude or such rules.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

bethieann74 said:


> It sounds like a store I have heard about in Clinton, NJ. I wont even go in there....I will travel 3 times as far into Pennsylvania to a yarn shop.


The shops in Pa. will appreciate your business I'm sure. Pa. Knitter.


----------



## aquarius21152 (May 15, 2011)

I too would have helped her. But I would have made my offer in the store and let the people working there know how I felt and that I would never be back.


----------



## Tripper (Feb 8, 2012)

Cudos to you.......


lorraine magee said:


> I was in a knitting shop,when a older lady.It seems that she was in a class there. She had made a sweater for her grandchild,She needed to sew it togehter.The lady said she could not help her as it was not her day.There was no one in the shop but me. The lady was very upset as her family was coming for a visit,she wanted to give the sweater then. I did not buy the yarn that i was going to buy. She lost a 125.00 sale. I waited outside for the lady,i said if she wanted to i could show her how. She was very happy that i did, so the shop lost 2 customers WHAT WOULD TIU HAVE DONE? happy knittingl


----------



## Tripper (Feb 8, 2012)

Great to know there are still helpers like you around.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

unfortunately it seems that there are a lot of snobby yarn shop owners/employees.. I have had very rude service from three yarn shops in the past... I don't frequent them any longer... which limits me to shopping online or going to Michaels or Hobby Lobby. Very frustrating. YOu would think that the way the economy is that when you are waited on they would treat you with respect in order to keep their business in the black.


----------



## ReneeAnne (Mar 3, 2012)

My local knitting store has classes every time I go in and you can't get to half the yarn displays and I feel like I am in their way.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Would definitely let the store owner know. As a business owner I can tell you that unless the customer lets you know of a genuine problem, then you can do nothing to change it. You can then tell by the owner's response how they feel about the employee's actions and you will know if it is the "store policy" or just a rude employee


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

nuttyknitter said:


> I would have used the counter to help her, I also would have made a display of putting my yarn back. I probably would have said something to the employee as well...I have given to much customer service and care to people over the last 35 years, I expect the same and so should everyone else. At the very least contact the owner...


I would have done the same thing.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Lorraine, you are a dear and kind- hearted woman, and that lady will never forget your act of kindness. What goes around, comes around. Well done.


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> You did exactly the right thing! I think I'd also send an email to the shop You'd like to think that all knitters are wonderful helpful people, but unfortunately not (just most of them are).
> Jan


Bless your heart, you did totally the right thing -- and I sure would let them know what they've lost!


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Kuddos to you, So proud of you. You did the right thing. I would also let the Lady in the yarn shop know just what just happened their business. Maybe the next time she will be more polite to someone and I also would tell her that I would not be back.


----------



## marion07 (Nov 26, 2011)

You were very kind to do what you did. We have 3 lys in our area 2 are fabulous - will do anything to help you - the other one is horrible.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

There are knitters who sell yarn, and salespeople who knit - I suspect this woman was the latter...sort of like buying a computer from a computer store manned with geeks, and buying from a store which sells computers, manned by sales associates. Definitely let the shop owner know - if he/she doesn't know, they can't do anything about it


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

Exactly the same thing. In addition I would have made sure the store knew that I felt she had mishandled the lady's needs and for that reason I was no longer going to be a customer. The least the store could have done was to explain (if that was the case) that she couldn't help right now but offer an alternative.
It is important for the store to know they lost you as a customer and why else they will likely continue this behaviour.


----------



## Paulula (Mar 25, 2012)

Perfect. Make sure you let the shop know what happened, better yet, call them and get the name of the manager, address it to her/him. They are bound to care about lost sales and lost integrity.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I would have sat down and helped the Lady. People have become so impersonal and no love one for another. That is why this forum is so good There is always someone here willing to help another.


----------



## pulitz22 (Feb 25, 2012)

Lorainne, I definitely would send the shop a note about that experience, or speak to the owner personally. All of us have our "off" days, but I think it would be important for the owner to know that he or she could be losing customers because of attitude. Bonnie


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

You were put there at the right time huh? Thank you for helping her. I know store owners/employees have bad days but that sort of customer service is, unfortunately, commonplace. I'd totally boycott the store personally and let them know why!


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

What a nice thing to do. Kudos to you. I also would never go back there, but would also let them know. Rudeness never gets you anywhere and a shop owner she be told. I would send a had written letter, don't think I would want them to have my e-mail address.


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

Kudos to you for helping the lady put together her sweater. Think of how the world might be if more people adopted that attitude.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I know exactly what I would of done. I would of put the yarn I was holding down and said 'Oh I can help you with that... probably send a look to the clerk... then when she got it, leave with our buying anything.. I have been in 2 wonderful shops... I am glad that I didn't let the first 2 shops I went into influence my opinion of them.. those were horrible beyond all means and I will never go back into one of them.. its just not worth it.


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

You did the right thing. 

Personally, I would have offered to assist her on the spot (which I have done when staff is not knowledgeable or are ignoring people). I also would let that staff know why you are leaving and followup with a written letter to the store.

My LYS is also a den of rude staff and customers. I'll order online or purchase in the box stores.


----------



## craftylady49 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'd do what you did, and add quietly and politely telling the person behind the counter about what they just lost.


----------



## impala (Apr 6, 2011)

Maybe thats why Lys are going out of business. You Think?
There should be more knitting groups that are not in shops.
Somewhere that people knit and help people.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

What a wonderful thing you did. It wouldn't have hurt the shop lady to help her and she would have had a customer for life as well as received all kinds of free advertising from her. To her sorrow, she has lost two customers plus the many more to whom you have told this story. What goes around, comes around. Kudos to you for your kindness..


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Kudos to you, I would have done the same and certainly let the manager or owner know, if we had LYS around here but we don't....Come to think of it,I finally figured out why we have no LYS in this city....because there are too many rude people who don't care about others and maybe too, because they are too dumb to learn any craft such as knitting or crocheting!!!!


----------



## craftylady953 (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow, I sure have been hearing many complaints about the rudeness of the employees and owners of LYS. No wonder the mail order businesses are doing so well.

I agree with everyone else that has said they would have helped the lady, right there isnthe store. Surely they have a table with chairs somewhere. I also would have stocked pile all the items I was planning on purchasing on the sales counter, and then turn around and say, "It isn't my day to buy yarn, I just remembered." Actually probably the person in the store that said it wasn't her day, didn't have a clue how to knit, let alone how to piece together a garment and was embarrassed. 

Deb


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

I agree with everyone--I would have helped the lady on the spot. If there was a place to sit down, especially with a table, I would taken her there and showed her how to piece the sweater together.

I learned in a college marketing class that the "ripple effect" of bad customer service is a dissatisfied customer will tell 10 people. That was ages ago. With the popularity of the internet, a bad customer experience can be posted and have thousands and even millions of hits in days. When will stores and employees learn?


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Just right! I would have done just what you did..... and you know the clerk knows very little about customer service. And maybe the owner needs to be made aware of it. I know when we were in business it was a great help. Lots of times you don't know what your employees are up to. There are two sides to every coin. Kudos to you... you are a special person.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> OMG! what store where you in?
> 
> I would have helped her right there in the shop, regardless of protest!


Oh me also!!!!! I would have said since a clerk will not help you, show me what you have and I will certantly give you a hand....right in front of her and as I wqalked out I would ahve said to her because of what you said to this lady you just ate a good sale. I would have taken as long as I could helping that customer out right there in the shop.
At my LYS I have gone in a couple times to ask for help with a pattern or to explain something and I am asked all the time did I buy the materials there in the shop and when I say no she does not go out of her way to help at all. And this is the owner. Even though I do but like dpns there and other things and am a cutomer and she reconizes me. The thing I don't get is what diffrence does that have if I bought the "materials" there or not. I am just asking a question. I even said I bought the needles here or the pattern here but unless I bought the yarn (materials) it does not matter. Now that is what I call a "snob" business owner. Since there is a topic today on "Yarn Snobs". LOL!!


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

First in my moral mind you did the right thing. I think I would have said right as the woman told her that it "wasn't my day" would have said, "well, I guess it's my day to do someone a good deed, here, may I help you" And then when we were all done, I'd go home and write the mgr a letter telling her/him exactly what you told us, Customer service stinks in some places, and if it's not the only place in your area to get yarns, I'd tell them I was going to share the story with my knitting friends, You don't have to name names, just tell them what day and time it was....they'll get the idea. You are a blessed woman, thank you for helping the older woman...it could have been my mother.


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

I am so fortunate. The sales folks in my LYS are all very knowlegable are willing to help anyone who comes in with a problem, even if you are not a customer.


----------



## bcandscott (Jan 5, 2012)

You know, I think it's OK for a yarn store owner, or any store owner to be "in it for the money". However, they need to realize that part of making money is developing one's reputation, growing a healthy customer base, and creating their niche within the community. Successful stores, especially small stores, if they are "all about the money" and SMART would treat it's customers as the precious commodity they are. One would hope they would also enjoy being good to people because...well, that's the way we should all be, but even if they are money motivated, that alone should make them behave a heck of a lot better.


----------



## sandymac (Nov 20, 2011)

Good for you.Stores should think about who keeps them in business.


----------



## Sheeplady (Jan 3, 2012)

You made the right choice. If more people did, this world would not be in the state it is. An act of kindness will come back to you three fold. And act of rudeness will come back to one 10 fold. You go Girl!


----------



## LuvmyDoxies (Jan 18, 2012)

What? No her day. Everyday is your day when you go into a yarn shop. The owners or "help" should be there for all the customer's questions and offer help. I can see the situation if the shop was crowded with customers, but "not her day." Last time I would be shopping in that place.


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

As a small business owner, I can tell you that we wouldn't think twice about helping a customer in this situation. People can always take their business somewhere else, so it makes good sense to extend yourself for a customer.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Good for you! You did indeed do the right thing. I'll bet you have made a new friend.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Good for you! You did indeed do the right thing. I'll bet you have made a new friend.


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

Kudos to you!!! What horrid treatment from the store! I would never darken their door again.


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

You did good! I bet that little ole lady told her family all about the nice lady that helped her. And don't forget, God saw what you did, too.


----------



## bcandscott (Jan 5, 2012)

Make sure you let that store know about this experience. That's the ONLY way they will ever learn.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

good for you! What a thoughtful person you are. Shame on the lady in the shop.


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

same thing but i would have told her she lost two customers just to really make her day.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

It's seems unanimous that you did the right thing--however, like others, I would have done it in the store pointedly in front of the offender...some people have no common sense. She probably doesn't even realize she lost two customers and possibly more if other patrons were sensitive to what was happening.


----------



## WaTUsi74 (Feb 16, 2012)

Barbara Ann said:


> OMG! what store where you in?
> 
> I would have helped her right there in the shop, regardless of protest!


Yes and without making a purchase.Made a purchase in the only shop we had in town at the time in Charleston,Had to wait fifteen minutes to checkout as the checkout lady was chit chatting, needed the needle desperately so I waited. NEVER WENT BACK. :wink:


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

I would have done pretty much the same as you, and then called the owner, or whoever managed the shop, to let him or her know what happened, and why that shop lost 2 customers. The squeaky wheel gets the grease.

Not only would I have shown the lady how to sew up the seams, I would have stuck with her, until she had it sewn up and was satisfied with the seams.


----------



## Tinker Belle (Jan 26, 2012)

BRAVO! You did a great kindness.


----------



## ShamelessKnitwit (Mar 16, 2012)

You are so kind and you did exactly the right thing. I am blessed to have a wonderful caring LYS here in VB, VA. I have been to a couple of LYS's that were less so and will not go back to them. I don't know why some shop owners and employees act so rude. They do need to know that they lost 2 good customers by their rudeness.


----------



## hobbydiva (Jan 31, 2011)

I too would have put down everything I held, offered my services right then and there and then left without purchasing anything else. Then I would have written a letter to the store's owner/manager and explained what happened and why I wouldn't be shopping there again.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

lorraine magee said:


> I was in a knitting shop,when a older lady.It seems that she was in a class there. She had made a sweater for her grandchild,She needed to sew it togehter.The lady said she could not help her as it was not her day.There was no one in the shop but me. The lady was very upset as her family was coming for a visit,she wanted to give the sweater then. I did not buy the yarn that i was going to buy. She lost a 125.00 sale. I waited outside for the lady,i said if she wanted to i could show her how. She was very happy that i did, so the shop lost 2 customers WHAT WOULD TIU HAVE DONE? happy knittingl


Lorraine Magee, may the Lord God Almighty pour out His abundant blessings upon you for your kindness and selflessness. I would have done the same. "Not her day" indeed. Some people are so self-consumed. It is not her day anyway, it is the LORD's day. Praise God He gave her new breath to see another day. "Not her day".
You have my admiration and respect.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

I


pam1054 said:


> You are so kind and you did exactly the right thing. I am blessed to have a wonderful caring LYS here in VB, VA. I have been to a couple of LYS's that were less so and will not go back to them. I don't know why some shop owners and employees act so rude. They do need to know that they lost 2 good customers by their rudeness.


I really believe that these companies should train their employees on good customer relations.


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

Store owners like this won't stay in business for long,if they are like that all the time. Not only do they lose your business forever, they do not realize that they have just bought a truckload of bad advertising, because if anyone asks you where to go you will say something like anywhere but here, they are terrible. Sad. Maybe they don't realize, maybe a note dropped off... would help, maybe not.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

lorraine magee said:


> I was in a knitting shop,when a older lady.It seems that she was in a class there. She had made a sweater for her grandchild,She needed to sew it togehter.The lady said she could not help her as it was not her day.There was no one in the shop but me. The lady was very upset as her family was coming for a visit,she wanted to give the sweater then. I did not buy the yarn that i was going to buy. She lost a 125.00 sale. I waited outside for the lady,i said if she wanted to i could show her how. She was very happy that i did, so the shop lost 2 customers WHAT WOULD TIU HAVE DONE? happy knittingl


Would have done same as you. If I got ballsy/or felt like teaching a lesson that day, I would have said in front of the other woman: "I'll be glad to help you mam, why don't we leave the store, I will go shopping elsewhere later, we can't have you disappointing your GD". Now that I have thought this through, I will save this memory to implement in the future!! thank you and feel proud!!


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank You for helping that lady. I think I would have helped her in the store while glaring at the clerk!!!  Being a rather new knitter, it would have meant a lot to me to have someone offer to help me. Just think about what a happy family gathering you helped the lady enjoy!!! You Are A Jewel!

By the way........LOVE the picture of the doggie!!

Anne


----------



## regina7430 (Jul 31, 2011)

You did the right thing!


----------



## flotownwoman (Nov 7, 2011)

Kudos! You did exactly what you were supposed to do! 

Remember...."we must be the change we wish to see in the world"


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sounds like they need a lesson in customer service. There are a lot of knitters out there that can't afford to go to a LYS so it would seem to me that it would be in their best interest to keep the customers they have.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

crjc said:


> lorraine magee said:
> 
> 
> > I was in a knitting shop,when a older lady.It seems that she was in a class there. She had made a sweater for her grandchild,She needed to sew it togehter.The lady said she could not help her as it was not her day.There was no one in the shop but me. The lady was very upset as her family was coming for a visit,she wanted to give the sweater then. I did not buy the yarn that i was going to buy. She lost a 125.00 sale. I waited outside for the lady,i said if she wanted to i could show her how. She was very happy that i did, so the shop lost 2 customers WHAT WOULD TIU HAVE DONE? happy knittingl
> ...


I agree wholeheartedly! But we on KP are a helpful bunch. Are we really exceptions?


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

gma11331 said:


> It's seems unanimous that you did the right thing--however, like others, I would have done it in the store pointedly in front of the offender...some people have no common sense. She probably doesn't even realize she lost two customers and possibly more if other patrons were sensitive to what was happening.


You are like me. I have a tendency to speak whats on my mind and sometimes it embarrasses my kids. But when it comes to rudeness to anyone especially a elderly person that is where I draw the line!!!! I don't understand why LYS owners feel they can only help someone out if you buy their stuff. It does not make any sense to me. I always get the feeling that I am snobnosed when I come in and it is for something as small as dpns or something. I have their website of my LYS on my facebook page and it is nothing but a little clique in there. If you are not part of that clique you don't matter. The owner has been in business for any years and she greeets me with a smile and is nice but you just get that feeling that she is looking down on you.


----------



## Tara (Jan 31, 2011)

Like the other knitters I would have helped her right then and there...As a matter of fact I have helped a few beginers with questions about needles and yarn in the stores and have had some store employees come over to hear what was being discussed...Your a very kind and gracious person and we all should be that way...Have a great day everyone!


----------



## joanieo (Aug 19, 2011)

Good for you!
Unfortunately - Customer Service in the United States isn't what it used to be.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> You did exactly the right thing! I think I'd also send an email to the shop You'd like to think that all knitters are wonderful helpful people, but unfortunately not (just most of them are).
> Jan


I agree with jumbleburt


----------



## margaret23 (Mar 19, 2011)

lorraine magee said:


> I was in a knitting shop,when a older lady.It seems that she was in a class there. She had made a sweater for her grandchild,She needed to sew it togehter.The lady said she could not help her as it was not her day.There was no one in the shop but me. The lady was very upset as her family was coming for a visit,she wanted to give the sweater then. I did not buy the yarn that i was going to buy. She lost a 125.00 sale. I waited outside for the lady,i said if she wanted to i could show her how. She was very happy that i did, so the shop lost 2 customers WHAT WOULD TIU HAVE DONE? happy knittingl


I think I would have said--"Oh! everyday is my day so let's sit down and we can work on this together."
My local yarn store in Vancouver just around the corner from where I live is not so friendly--I recently have found another store a bit further away so I will try that out.

:wink:


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

If the person behind the counter was not the owner of the store, I would have contacted the owner and let her know what had happened. I also would not have bought my yarn there, and told everyone I know who knits what had happened.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Good for you. After reflection I might have offered to help in front of the sales person. If she would have any brains at all she would feel ashamed at her lack of customer service. Some small shops do not stay in business for long. This is a excellent example of why many fail. Once you get burned like this woman you helped did - you don't go back plus you tell all your friends. I see no reason to patronize an arrogant, rude shop when there are others who appreciate their customers.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

The exact same thing. I frequent a yarn shop north of where I live, because the first time I entered it - a busy Saturday - the owner was patiently helping a teenager learn to knit between customers, and kept going over to check on how she was doing and offering encouragement.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Good for you. I asked for help in a YSL and they rip it out and handed it back and said pick up your stitches and start from there.
They went out of business


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

I would have done exactly the same thing, except being more ornery, I probably would have helped the lady right in the store itself and dared that rude person to do something about it!!!  I also would have put back any yarn I'd picked up if I had started to make a purchase.... And yes I would definitely call or email and let the owner know how displeased I was at the rudeness.


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

We had a local yarn shop in our area that had sales clerks, that also held classes there. If anyone wanted help and the owner wasn't there, they would tell the person needing help to take a lesson or the charge of $5.00/half an hour. Needless to say that the shop closed. It had been in business for more than 30 yrs. The owner was elderly and hired more people to help her. All they did was make a bad name for the shop and hasten it's closing. Even if they saw some other customer helping the clerks would tell them not to do that as it takes away from their classes. I don't think there are too many people who would pay $35. to learn to knit a hat in the round, plus the cost of the yarn and pattern. We have a group that meets 2 times a month at our library and we help each other. Many experienced knitters attend and are happy to help. You never know when you will meet your new best friend.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Divine intervention, it was, that u were shopping that day.


----------



## newbiebecky (Feb 15, 2012)

You go girl! I think what you did was great and certainly was a kindness to the knitter who needed help. We had a shop in a town close to where I live and it went out of business because if you went in and asked for help they would charge you a "consultation" fee. Have you ever heard of such thing? :roll:


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Customer service for a lot of businesses that need to rely on good will, do not exert themselves to make the customer happy or make the customer feel they were treated well. I will not utilize shopping at places that do not have decent customer service, which usually means good manners and treating others with kindness. Wally World just today lost me as a customer.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Good for you. I would have done the same thing. Carlyta


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Itsybitsyknitts said:


> ....sad to say I feel used. some store owners are only in it for the money.


And in it only for their own knitting needs, rather than the customers.


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

Aaargh -- ripping out a mistake and handing it back to the customer. I would have come unglued and helped that poor new knitter. My mom taught knitting for years in 4-H. When she helped someone fix a mistake, she had them watch while she fixed it and then had them watch while she knitted a couple more rows to make sure all the stitches were on the needles correctly, talking and encouraging them all the time. Because I work full time, I rarely get to knit sessions at my LYS, but when I do I help the newcomers like my Mom did. By the way there is another LYS that is equally close to me in another direction. They hosted our local group and made it very clear that if we wanted to be "real" knitters, we should only shop with her as the other stores and sources were unprofessional. She ran down all the other LYS in the whole metro area as well as the big box stores and online sources. Never been back -- even for her highly advertise sales. The thread of this is so simple: When you're in retail, service is equal to if not more important than merchandise and helping other knitters is just what we do.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

lorraine magee said:


> I was in a knitting shop,when a older lady.It seems that she was in a class there. She had made a sweater for her grandchild,She needed to sew it togehter.The lady said she could not help her as it was not her day.There was no one in the shop but me. The lady was very upset as her family was coming for a visit,she wanted to give the sweater then. I did not buy the yarn that i was going to buy. She lost a 125.00 sale. I waited outside for the lady,i said if she wanted to i could show her how. She was very happy that i did, so the shop lost 2 customers WHAT WOULD TIU HAVE DONE? happy knittingl


Kudos to you. The woman you helped must have thought you were her angel that day. Seems to me the shop lady was mean spirited or maybe she was frustrated cuz she had to change her plans and come into the shop. Still no excuse for her rudeness. I'd contact the owner or manager.


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

lorraine magee said:


> I was in a knitting shop,when a older lady.It seems that she was in a class there. She had made a sweater for her grandchild,She needed to sew it togehter.The lady said she could not help her as it was not her day.There was no one in the shop but me. The lady was very upset as her family was coming for a visit,she wanted to give the sweater then. I did not buy the yarn that i was going to buy. She lost a 125.00 sale. I waited outside for the lady,i said if she wanted to i could show her how. She was very happy that i did, so the shop lost 2 customers WHAT WOULD TIU HAVE DONE? happy knittingl


I would have done exactly the same thing you did. I truly feel it is always best to help others and arrogant to say something like, 'it's not my day'!! How horrible!! Just what 'day' is she waiting for before she can be a helpful person?!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

YAY! for you. What a nice person you are. I would definitely let the shop know about this.
Your Karma just jumped up!
Hugs


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I, too, would have helped her, given her my phone & email and made sure she realized that she had someone to turn to in a pinch. I hate hearing about LYS people who won't help someone (a fellow knitter, crocheter, crafter) with their problem whether or not they bought from them. A potential customer is a customer. (I am a former shop owner who helped anyone who walked in my door.)

Anita


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Bless you for helping. That was the absolute right thing to do. I would make sure the store knows that they lost your sale and the other customer as well. The owner may not know that the sales person is not willing to help others with their issues around knitting.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I would have done exactly as you did...and as others here have said I would have taken her to a coffee shop if possible...in a relaxed atmosphere and had a nice chat while helping her.....When I come across someone who behaves as the yarn shop employ did I cross them off my dance card forever....life is too short for such nonsense....
julie


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

For those of you who order from Jimmy Beans Wool, I just want to tell you that these people are so nice. When you walk in the door they greet you and ask if they can help. If you have a question they are as helpful as they can be. When my son went to get my Christmas present they made him so comfortable there that he raved about it at Christmas when he gave me my gift. 
Just wanted to let you know that the people there have great customer service. I can't afford to shop there often, but I go as often as I can and they are always nice.


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

Just want to say that every single time I hear about how people are treated in some LYS, it makes me so happy to have a wonderful shop here. Since we are a small community, it is really nice to have a place like ours. Not only are the owners friendly, welcoming, helpful and encouraging, they ask and remind the "regulars" to be the same. We feel it's our obligation to greet customers and if the owners are busy, try to be helpful, it helps pay back the wonderful attention they give us. 

It is such a rewarding feeling to treat others as you would like to be treated.

It's good for us to be reminded of the gift of kindness every now and then!


----------



## Cabrini (Aug 19, 2011)

You are all such nice people. Of course you help others.
I teach knitting etc.and have been told that I give the 
students too much information for the money they spend.
So what!!! It is never wrong to be kind and help someone.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

You're an angel. Not to many ppl like giving their time anymore, it seems. You done the right thing. God bless you for it.


----------



## petunia41 (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree you did the right thing. I can knit but have to depend on someone to help put things together,I found a nice person to help me out....kindness does not hurt


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

lorraine magee said:


> I was in a knitting shop,when a older lady.It seems that she was in a class there. She had made a sweater for her grandchild,She needed to sew it togehter.The lady said she could not help her as it was not her day.There was no one in the shop but me. The lady was very upset as her family was coming for a visit,she wanted to give the sweater then. I did not buy the yarn that i was going to buy. She lost a 125.00 sale. I waited outside for the lady,i said if she wanted to i could show her how. She was very happy that i did, so the shop lost 2 customers WHAT WOULD TIU HAVE DONE? happy knittingl


I would have offered my help right then & there, in front of the shop owner, making sure she knew I was also a lost customer. HOW RUDE!!!!! Kudos to you!!!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

lorraine magee said:


> I was in a knitting shop,when a older lady.It seems that she was in a class there. She had made a sweater for her grandchild,She needed to sew it togehter.The lady said she could not help her as it was not her day.There was no one in the shop but me. The lady was very upset as her family was coming for a visit,she wanted to give the sweater then. I did not buy the yarn that i was going to buy. She lost a 125.00 sale. I waited outside for the lady,i said if she wanted to i could show her how. She was very happy that i did, so the shop lost 2 customers WHAT WOULD TIU HAVE DONE? happy knittingl


First I love your puppy, beautiful!

Second, I think I would have done the same thing you did. I've quit visiting business for less and I really don't understand in this business climate how any business owner/manager would risk making a potentially paying customer angry.

You rock!


----------



## crystalrose (Apr 22, 2011)

I know you all are on the customer's side, and maybe she was spoken to rudely (and shouldn't have been), but here's some food for thought. Several years ago when I worked at So-Fro (now Jo-ann's), every so often a customer who had no sewing experience would purposely choose a pattern from the "Very Experienced" rack and walk up to one of us employees and ask "How do you sew this?" Sewing patterns are graded to your skill level, you don't have to pick a difficult one! We had to be available to ALL the customers, we didn't have time to give a personal two to three hour sewing lesson. Usually these people resisted attempts to be guided to the easier patterns, and we had to leave them with, "The instructions are in the pattern envelope."
My point is a BUSINESS is a BUSINESS. There have been people who started a yarn or needlecraft shop because they thought it would be "fun", then, when they realized how much WORK it was (hiring,firing, bookeeping,ordering,etc.) they quit. The lady in the shop could have had some paperwork or other things she needed to get done that day.
Just because there were only two people there doesn't necessarily mean she had time to give a lesson.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

I think you also did the right thing. This is one of the pay it forwards. You made a bad day a good one for her and restored her faith in people and just think how happy that baby will be in the gift she is now able to give her grandbaby and the rest of the family proud of what the grandmother did for their baby. This is also a sweater that will passed down to who knows who in the future just because you and her were blessed that you were in the right place at the right time.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

flotownwoman said:


> Kudos! You did exactly what you were supposed to do!
> 
> Remember...."we must be the change we wish to see in the world"


That is quite right.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

acourter said:


> Just want to say that every single time I hear about how people are treated in some LYS, it makes me so happy to have a wonderful shop here. Since we are a small community, it is really nice to have a place like ours. Not only are the owners friendly, welcoming, helpful and encouraging, they ask and remind the "regulars" to be the same. We feel it's our obligation to greet customers and if the owners are busy, try to be helpful, it helps pay back the wonderful attention they give us.
> 
> It is such a rewarding feeling to treat others as you would like to be treated.
> 
> It's good for us to be reminded of the gift of kindness every now and then!


This is EXACTLY the way our LYS is here in Brevard County Florida....... It is the only LYS in the whole county- & it is a fantastic Shop.....
and YES.... if the employees, owner, etc is really busy... the knitters at the table offer to help you/us.....
YEAH !!!!!! 
FOR "KNIT AND STITCH BOUTIQUE" on Stone St. in Cocoa, FL.
CBCarol


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

Me, too-right in the shop!


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

lorraine magee said:


> I was in a knitting shop,when a older lady.It seems that she was in a class there. She had made a sweater for her grandchild,She needed to sew it togehter.The lady said she could not help her as it was not her day.There was no one in the shop but me. The lady was very upset as her family was coming for a visit,she wanted to give the sweater then. I did not buy the yarn that i was going to buy. She lost a 125.00 sale. I waited outside for the lady,i said if she wanted to i could show her how. She was very happy that i did, so the shop lost 2 customers WHAT WOULD TIU HAVE DONE? happy knittingl


Not only would I have helped her but I would have told the assistant (without being rude) exactly what I thought of her. Sadly some people think when we grow old we no longer have feelings. Treat people as you would like to be treated. Well done you.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

my girlfriend owns a knitting shop and she always has time for customers she has for a saying you treat your customers right and with respect they will come back bring friends and familly or send them she has a triving business


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

This is what I would call a LYS snob!!! Any store that doesn't bend over backwards to help their customers, which the lady that took the class there was, evidently doesn't need customers. Good for you helping her!!!! Every person that walks through the door is a customer, whether they buy yarn, books, needles or if they are just browsing, and they should be treated with kindness and respect.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

crystalrose said:


> I know you all are on the customer's side, and maybe she was spoken to rudely (and shouldn't have been), but here's some food for thought. Several years ago when I worked at So-Fro (now Jo-ann's), every so often a customer who had no sewing experience would purposely choose a pattern from the "Very Experienced" rack and walk up to one of us employees and ask "How do you sew this?" Sewing patterns are graded to your skill level, you don't have to pick a difficult one! We had to be available to ALL the customers, we didn't have time to give a personal two to three hour sewing lesson. Usually these people resisted attempts to be guided to the easier patterns, and we had to leave them with, "The instructions are in the pattern envelope."
> My point is a BUSINESS is a BUSINESS. There have been people who started a yarn or needlecraft shop because they thought it would be "fun", then, when they realized how much WORK it was (hiring,firing, bookeeping,ordering,etc.) they quit. The lady in the shop could have had some paperwork or other things she needed to get done that day.
> Just because there were only two people there doesn't necessarily mean she had time to give a lesson.


For about 6 months (in between jobs) I worked for Hancock Fabrics in a Dallas Suburb. We were told to help the customer no matter what. Putting bolts back on the shelf, lining up displays, no matter what was were doing, it was to wait until the customer got what they needed. This was management's decision and we were glad to help, even tho we were earning very little money. Yes, some people want to do things way beyond their abilities and don't understand (especially in knitting) the work it takes to learn and do something. However, the retail establishment would have been proper to have suggested a class, and maybe someone specific she could have taken a class from. It's the same with knitting today. A class is just that - a place to learn. And so is a store that gives classes! The value a store gets in return for that extra service goes way beyond one person - there's me, my neighbors, all those on KP, my relatives, the people in the grocery store and other stores I talk with, etc. You don't lose just one customer from that kind of action (the LYS).


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

lorraine magee said:


> I was in a knitting shop,when a older lady.It seems that she was in a class there. She had made a sweater for her grandchild,She needed to sew it togehter.The lady said she could not help her as it was not her day.There was no one in the shop but me. The lady was very upset as her family was coming for a visit,she wanted to give the sweater then. I did not buy the yarn that i was going to buy. She lost a 125.00 sale. I waited outside for the lady,i said if she wanted to i could show her how. She was very happy that i did, so the shop lost 2 customers WHAT WOULD TIU HAVE DONE? happy knittingl


Lorraine, thank you so much for helping this lady. YOU were so sweet to do so. It is just unbelievable to me that the lady in the yarn shop wouldn't try to even help. The lady teaching a class could of told her to wait for a few minutes or to come back when the class was over.

I know that I would think twice about going back to that shop myself.....or I would be tempted to call and talk to the owner of the shop.

Again Lorraine...thanks for helping this woman out. You made her day and I am sure you made a new knitting partner. You are the best!!


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Not very smart business people. Lost your patronage, the lady's patronage and anyone to whom you might have recommended this store. I love what you did! The lady you helped must have been soooo happy.


----------



## HHILLH (Feb 10, 2012)

This is terible. I would tell all my friends (church, beautyshop, school etc). "word of mouth" is the best way to hurt this store. Also E-mail. phone call etc. to let the owner know. There is things that can be done,/ I am a elder person and I don't take that from a sales-person.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Same as you did. Good for you.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

You did exactly the right thing...
Pity the shop lost 2 customers and a LARGE order...wonder if this is why so many go belly up?

Like I taught my children growing up...NO MATTER what OTHERS DO...YOU always do the right thing!

Now if you cannot communicate the bad experience through email or over the phone...I would contact the COMPANY that makes the yarn ..to make them aware of their large loss..

God Bless your heart!


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

Yep! I would have helped right in the shop. No matter what the sales clerk said. Bless you for helping her.


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

I would have helped her right in the shop.


----------



## bethieann74 (Jul 8, 2011)

They most certainly do. The one I visit is The Knitters Edge in Bethlehem, Pa. It is wonderful and everyone is very helpful and friendly. And they have millions of patterns (free) that they will help you pick from depending on the yarn you are going to use. And a sitting area (with nice chairs and lounges) for you to use while perusing the pattern binders.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

We have two yarn shops in Kingston and I have never had a bad experience at either. I guess we are lucky. Good for you helping out.


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

I would have turned around and defended the lady to the store clerk/owner right there in then, and if another customer came in all the better. I have found that if you politely but firmly stand up for what is right not only do you get what you want most of the time, but the other person learns as well. That way an agreement is made and no customers are lost. I think too many of us stand by while others less capable are taken advantage of.


----------



## juanitah03 (Nov 8, 2011)

lorraine magee said:


> I was in a knitting shop,when a older lady.It seems that she was in a class there. She had made a sweater for her grandchild,She needed to sew it togehter.The lady said she could not help her as it was not her day.There was no one in the shop but me. The lady was very upset as her family was coming for a visit,she wanted to give the sweater then. I did not buy the yarn that i was going to buy. She lost a 125.00 sale. I waited outside for the lady,i said if she wanted to i could show her how. She was very happy that i did, so the shop lost 2 customers WHAT WOULD TIU HAVE DONE? happy knittingl


The exact same thing you did. I used to work for a local shop and the owner would not help this one elderly lady who had messed up her pattern while knitting a baby blanket. The older lady had acrylic yarn from Walmart and some inexpensive needles from somehwere else. I had the lady bring it by the store when I was working and the owner wasn't going to be there. I brought it home and fixed it and called her when it was ready. The owner's policy was that we were not allowed to help anybody unless they bought the yarn and needles there, and they couldn't bring in outside yarn and expect help. I realize that shops need to make money and I don't have a problem with it but if you don't help those when they need it then most likely they aren't likely to come back to purchase anything in the future. The customer was probably not able to purchase the more expensive stuff in our store. That location eventually closed because the owner couldn't handle running both locations without issues. I now teach knitting at a local coffee shop or assist other knitters when needed. All they have to do is call.


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

OMG, how can anyone be so thoughtless, didn't that employee understand that word of mouth can make or break a shop? I would have stopped right then and there to help that lady. You did the right thing. I would have had fun making the store employee feel small because of her small minded, thoughtless attitude. Whew, that felt good.


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

Itsybitsyknitts said:


> I agree you did the right thing.I have been buying from a local store x 20 years.I have participated in knitting challenges that they run.I am a speed knitter so they always want me on their team. I decided to teach children to knit at the local school (free) and asked for donation from the store...they declined.i spend on average 80 - 100 dollars a month in store....they can never remember my name...I now buy on line....sad to say I feel used. some store owners are only in it for the money.


That is sad as if the shop is like our local shop they get donations from estates, etc of yarn. Our shop uses it to make items for the local shelters. When I first went to the shop they had no idea if I would ever purchase anything, I went with a friend for a knitting circle. They were very welcoming and I have, of course, bought yarn, etc since then but I was welcomed long before I made a purchase. The owner makes a warm welcoming shop. She provides coffee and free snacks and help if you need it. Her clerks are the same. It is a shame that all LYS's aren't as welcoming and service oriented as this one. If I hadn't been welcomed at the beginning, I would not have spent the dollars I have there. Between the shop and KP, I have really been knitting and crocheting "up a storm"!


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

So wonderful that you were able to help her. What a relief it must have been for her to encounter kindness. What would I have done? Cannot say as there are factors that would have affected my decision, such as weather conditions outside, feeling in the store (was there an air of animosity, negativity,etc), coffee/teas shop close by, place to sit, light, etc. I like to think that I would be able to help someone. Seaming is not my forte, but I think I could have helped her and we might have enjoyed being at the right place at the right time with the right attitude. I am glad you are a part of this online group. Thanks.


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

you did the right thing, I think I would also call and talk to the manager.


----------



## AuntVay (Jun 26, 2011)

Agree! Agree! Look at this -- in 2 days there are 13 pages of replies. I hope I would have had the nerve to do exactly the same thing. Sometimes one's offers to help are not accepted well, but I'm sure you could tell what kind of person it was that you were helping. You showed the better part of valor by waiting until you were both outside the shop. I hope you two did go for coffee!!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

lorraine magee said:


> I was in a knitting shop,when a older lady.It seems that she was in a class there. She had made a sweater for her grandchild,She needed to sew it togehter.The lady said she could not help her as it was not her day.There was no one in the shop but me. The lady was very upset as her family was coming for a visit,she wanted to give the sweater then. I did not buy the yarn that i was going to buy. She lost a 125.00 sale. I waited outside for the lady,i said if she wanted to i could show her how. She was very happy that i did, so the shop lost 2 customers WHAT WOULD TIU HAVE DONE? happy knittingl


I would do exactly what you did.

But I have made it a habit to be aggressive about extremely poor customer service. I would definitely contact the store owner/manager and let them know about the sale they lost from you that day and any future sales (I never cease doing business with a vendor without letting them know about it). And I would go out to yahoo search, city search and all other sites that do reviews on businesses and write a review of the establishment. I look at those reviews when I am looking for a place to do business with and, believe me, those bad reviews regarding customer service mean a lot. I don't go to those places.


----------



## Katie's Mom (Mar 29, 2012)

In the interest of full disclosure, I work part-time at a LYS. You did the right thing, no question in my mind!! Please let the shop know what happened. That's the only way things will change. This salesperson seems to have been just plain rude. If I have time, I'll help anyone with just about anything knitting, but expecting me to finish a sweater then and there seems a little excessive. I'd have shown her how to finish the sweater, of course, and I might have agreed to finish it on my own time. But I dislike finishing sweaters as much as anyone else.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Many of us are on fixed income and many of us are what society calls elderly. That being said we could easily say there but for the grace of God goes I. If we can remember this we would eagerly help anyone in need of assistance. Just like it is done here on the forum.


----------



## jmko (Dec 29, 2011)

Customer service where are you? That would have been my last visit to that store. I have not been able to get to any store for the last five months due to surgery, and have done all my shopping on the net. After going to Michael's as my first outing, I am going back to the net. Big dissapointment going to the store, but not like this lady. This is why LYS are closing-no service.


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

I would have helped her right there...isn`t that what KP knitters do best?


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Thankfully, there are nice people like you in this world. I'm sure the elderly lady appreciated your help. Know that your kindness will be rewarded. Don't even give "head room" to the store lacking customer service, it's not worth your time. Know that you did a good deed and we are proud of you. Patricia


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

lorraine magee said:


> I was in a knitting shop,when a older lady.It seems that she was in a class there. She had made a sweater for her grandchild,She needed to sew it togehter.The lady said she could not help her as it was not her day.There was no one in the shop but me. The lady was very upset as her family was coming for a visit,she wanted to give the sweater then. I did not buy the yarn that i was going to buy. She lost a 125.00 sale. I waited outside for the lady,i said if she wanted to i could show her how. She was very happy that i did, so the shop lost 2 customers WHAT WOULD TIU HAVE DONE? happy knittingl


Most likely the same thing you did. It is a shame that the actual teachers (who get paid to show ppl how to do things) couldn't take the time (hopefully a short time) to show this lady how to seam the knitting. She could have told her to wait until class was over then show her.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

Katie's Mom said:


> In the interest of full disclosure, I work part-time at a LYS. You did the right thing, no question in my mind!! Please let the shop know what happened. That's the only way things will change. This salesperson seems to have been just plain rude. If I have time, I'll help anyone with just about anything knitting, but expecting me to finish a sweater then and there seems a little excessive. I'd have shown her how to finish the sweater, of course, and I might have agreed to finish it on my own time. But I dislike finishing sweaters as much as anyone else.


While most dislike finishing sweaters, showing her how to finish the sweater is not the same as finishing it. By doing several stitches to show her how to finish the sweater would have been a big help to this person or other customers.


----------



## RosemaryKnitts (Jun 14, 2011)

I like you.


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

Unfortunately Some people don't know what customer service is. It's changed from when "The customer is always right" was the rule.


----------



## rodeogirl (Feb 16, 2012)

You did the right thing.
Virginia


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I am very lucky with my LYS they are friendly and help any of us knitters with advice, colour, pattern, what matches equivalent for a pattern with no ply's.


----------



## La Bergere (Feb 15, 2012)

Good on you! I would have done the same thing. It's amazing how rude some shopkeepers can be, it makes you appreciate the lovely ones all that more! 

I was once in a knitting/sewing shop, buying a few things to make Christmas decorations and so I was open to buying more than I had planned. I got some ribbon cut, and picked up some embroidery floss, and I was standing near the counter, looking at some cute little decoration kits, and the woman galred at me pointedly, as if I was wasting her time and said "Is that ALL?". Not only did it stop my buying anything else that time, but I have never been back, I'd rather go all the way across town than go in there again!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

CapricornKnits said:


> Good for you! You did the right thing and helped to restore that woman's faith in the knitting community. I don't understand people like the woman in the store. If you love the craft, wouldn't you want to share as much as possible with others? You earned good karma and "paid it forward."


Well said - and I agree.


----------



## HHILLH (Feb 10, 2012)

Let me tell you about the experience I had. I had already bought some material , but couldn't find the pattern I liked.
later, i was in a very expensive shop downtown and found the pattern I wanted. He wouldn't sell it to me unless I purchase fabric as well.(the lowest his fabric was around $12 to $20 per yd.) I ask him why? his response was 'if you are buying material elsewhere why should I sell you a pattern?
I told everyone I knew. He went out-of-business!!


----------



## knittertwo (Feb 6, 2011)

I would have done the same thing you did! And the shop would have lost a good customer. What is that saying....people will forget what you said, they will forget what you look like, but they will never forget how you make them feel.....or something like that. You go, girl!!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

HHILLH said:


> Let me tell you about the experience I had. I had already bought some material , but couldn't find the pattern I liked.
> later, i was in a very expensive shop downtown and found the pattern I wanted. He wouldn't sell it to me unless I purchase fabric as well.(the lowest his fabric was around $12 to $20 per yd.) I ask him why? his response was 'if you are buying material elsewhere why should I sell you a pattern?
> I told everyone I knew. He went out-of-business!!


Now that's the kind of story I like to hear!!! Good for you!


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

You did the right thing, I would of helped the lady right there in the store and if the manager or sales people protested me helping this lady, I would boycott that store by telling everyone how rude they were and have a article published in my local paper. Thank God for KP ladies.

Dakota Sun


----------



## ricottapie (Oct 3, 2011)

I have to respond to this!!!! I know what you mean! I am retired, but, work at Walmart for the heck of it. I have seen too many employees wave off customer questions because they are "off the clock". Technically, we are trained that if we help a customer off the clock, we have to complete a form as to whatwe did and how long it took and we are paid for that time. No one that I know of has ever bothered to fill one out. It's easier to just say "I can't help you, I'm off the clock" and walk away. If a customer asks me for help, I give it to them on the clock or not, though I know that I could be fired for "working off the clock" per Walmart policy.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

ricottapie said:


> I have to respond to this!!!! I know what you mean! I am retired, but, work at Walmart for the heck of it. I have seen too many employees wave off customer questions because they are "off the clock". Technically, we are trained that if we help a customer off the clock, we have to complete a form as to whatwe did and how long it took and we are paid for that time. No one that I know of has ever bothered to fill one out. It's easier to just say "I can't help you, I'm off the clock" and walk away. If a customer asks me for help, I give it to them on the clock or not, though I know that I could be fired for "working off the clock" per Walmart policy.


Thank you so much for helping the people who do approach you when you are off the clock. I know you may be taking a chance of either getting written up or fired.......but you do hold your job to the highest esteem. Thanks so much!!


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

You were very nice to do what you did. I would have done the same thing. There are yarn shop owners that are snotty and don't give you the time of day to help. They want you to buy their yarn, though. I wouldn't go back there, that's for sure.

BIG MISTAKE!!


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

ricottapie said:


> I have to respond to this!!!! I know what you mean! I am retired, but, work at Walmart for the heck of it. I have seen too many employees wave off customer questions because they are "off the clock". Technically, we are trained that if we help a customer off the clock, we have to complete a form as to whatwe did and how long it took and we are paid for that time. No one that I know of has ever bothered to fill one out. It's easier to just say "I can't help you, I'm off the clock" and walk away. If a customer asks me for help, I give it to them on the clock or not, though I know that I could be fired for "working off the clock" per Walmart policy.


And I have to respond to you with a thank you for not being "off the clock." I was in WalMart not long ago and asked an employee who walked out of the store room for help. She explained that she did not know the answer to my question and I said I would go up front to inquire. At risk, I think, she said, "No. You will be even more lost. Come I will take you where I think it is." She spent a good deal of time helping to get the answer to my question to my satisfaction. I thanked her profusely, because she did not have to go out of her way and do so pleasantly. I got her name and wrote to the store on her behalf--something I do frequently when personnel help me beyond what is necessary or are extremely polite and friendly. This makes me want to shop in those stores. So, again, thank you!


----------

